# Manchester nightlife



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm spending this weekend in Manchester, meeting up with old uni mates I haven't seen in years. 

Looking for recommendations for good bars/pubs/food etc, as I imagine most of the places I knew about have long gone


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2015)

Pub-wise most of the old faithfuls are all still there (although the re-opened Pev is a shadow of it's former self). Of the new school, I like the Port Street Beer House, Soup Kitchen, Thomas Street Beer House (all northern quarter, but the decent bars are a bit more spread out elsewhere).


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 25, 2015)

killer b said:


> Pub-wise most of the old faithfuls are all still there (although the re-opened Pev is a shadow of it's former self). Of the new school, I like the Port Street Beer House, Soup Kitchen, Thomas Street Beer House (all northern quarter, but the decent bars are a bit more spread out elsewhere).



The peev was a lovely pub, used to go in there whenever I was in Mancland - hope they haven't totally ruined it.


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2015)

Fraid so. (although actually it hasn't even been open the last few times I've been past)


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 25, 2015)

The Headless Chicken in Letsby Avenue just off Cheadlehighstreet is worth a visit.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 25, 2015)

killer b said:


> Fraid so. (although actually it hasn't even been open the last few times I've been past)



Had some brilliant nights (and beer) in there when I've been up so that's really shit news.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2015)

killer b said:


> Pub-wise most of the old faithfuls are all still there (although the re-opened Pev is a shadow of it's former self). Of the new school, I like the Port Street Beer House, Soup Kitchen, Thomas Street Beer House (all northern quarter, but the decent bars are a bit more spread out elsewhere).


Ta, crap news about the pev though


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2015)

The gaslamp is great, give that a go - its in the basement of an old children's hospital, and had all the original tiled walls. The beer selection is decent too (although I'm getting increasingly out of touch with that side of things)


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2015)

(here - it's really nice for hanging out and chatting)


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2015)

killer b said:


> (here - it's really nice for hanging out and chatting)


Not a soft surface in sight. I bet you can't hear yourself shout


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2015)

You'd think so, but its fine, I dont bother with loud places anymore and I've never felt anything but comfy there. It is quite small, suppose that makes a difference?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 25, 2015)

Does The Salutation still exist? That must surely be an Urbans pub in Manchester if so.


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2015)

It does, but appears to have been recently unsympathetically refurbed...


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2015)

(actually it looks pretty good, but it's a way out of town)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2015)

tbh I may be after "non urban" places as well, I haven't seen the guys for over 15 years so god knows what the consensus will be for a good night out now


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2015)

Well, surgeon is playing at Joshua Brooks tonight, should you wish to get on it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2015)

killer b said:


> Well, surgeon is playing at Joshua Brooks tonight, should you wish to get on it.


O rly? 

That would in all likelihood kill me


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 25, 2015)

Queen Of Hearts in Fallowfield?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 25, 2015)

The Red Lion in Withington?


----------



## binka (Sep 25, 2015)

northern quarter all the bars are pretty much identical. was out there a few weeks ago and 3 bars in a row they played jamiroquai fucking hell. same music, same beer, same cocktails, same beards everywhere you go. i quite like the pubs and bars round oxford road station - thirsty scholar, salisbury. i live a ten minute walk from salutation and used to go there quite a bit. not been in a while though, bear in mind it's now owned by manchester met uni and is surrounded by student halls and it's freshers week


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2015)

Is there some kind of shit 90s revival on in Manchester atm or something? I've heard jamiroquai out recently too, and the m people and arrested fucking development. 

Its a disgrace.


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 25, 2015)

Harry Smiles said:


> Does The Salutation still exist? That must surely be an Urbans pub in Manchester if so.



I remember a (male) strippo/kissogram dressed like a copper showing up in there one evening. Half the bar were clenching their pint glasses and looking quite hostile until it became obvious what he was doing in there.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2015)

Ended up in "The Whisky Jar". It's rather nice


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 18, 2015)

killer b said:


> (actually it looks pretty good, but it's a way out of town)



Nah it's shite. Not a local anymore. For a while after the refurb it was run by Trof. They had a flatscreen TVs on the wall playing the most unbearable shit music TV station. They've painted over most of the wood in the place with grey as if it's not finished. 

This is the first year when the students have been in Hulme for the full year and there's fucking hundreds of them. Crowds of 30+ freshers looking very vulnerable, crime will be on the up. Not long til it's he new Fallowfield. As such the Sal's clientele has changed considerably.


----------



## moose (Oct 23, 2015)

Jeez, what a shame. I spent a lot of time in there in my youth.


----------



## handy1 (Nov 5, 2015)

moose said:


> Jeez, what a shame. I spent a lot of time in there in my youth.


Was in there loads aged about 16, my mate lived there. Been nothing like in years, truth be told x


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 22, 2015)

Many moons ago I went up to Manchester to see Jah Wobble, it was a pub off (I think) the London Road called Jabez Clegg - as a matter of interest, is it still open? Seemed like quite a good venue.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm spending this weekend in Manchester, meeting up with old uni mates I haven't seen in years.
> 
> Looking for recommendations for good bars/pubs/food etc, as I imagine most of the places I knew about have long gone


most of the places i knew about have long gone 

rip rockworld


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2015)

There's a Star Wars themed pub in Manchester now apparently.

Star Wars-themed bar opens in Manchester


----------



## mauvais (Nov 22, 2015)

It's Hydes but we liked The Abel Heywood (Northern Qtr) for both pub and hotel. Also necessary to visit Northern Soul in the morning for possibly the greatest cheese toastie.

Edit: whoops, totally missed the boat. Oh well, good luck whoever goes next

Edit II: Jabez Clegg went two years ago.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 3, 2015)

moomoo said:


> There's a Star Wars themed pub in Manchester now apparently.
> 
> Star Wars-themed bar opens in Manchester


Only accessible from inside a fan convention


----------

